# Solved: Can't access Belkin Router menu



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Belkin wireless range extender/Access point which I have pluged into the lan cable of my main router (Orangle Live box) in another part of the house. 

I want to be able to get into the Belkin's settings menu but I cant find it!

192.168.1.1 Gets me the main router.

Where would my Belkin be?

and does anyone have the default password as I brought it second hand?


thanx for you help

Mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset it to factory defaults and download the manual from Belkin to configure it.


----------



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

I did a reset.

Belkin Manual says it sould be at 192.168.1.1 same as my main router


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most Belkin routers are at 192.168.2.1, what is the exact model of that router?


----------



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanx for your help John.

Is a FSD7130 

192.168.2.1 did'nt find anything


----------



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry to have bothered you I found the correct manual and found I had to change my tcp ip settings before I could connect to it !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connect a computer to one of the LAN ports on the router, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG. The Default Gateway address is the base address of your router.


----------



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

Thx John I've done it. I has no Lan ports and was at 192.168.2.254 after reconfiging tcp ip


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Everything working now?


----------



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep SOLVED 

Now have to figure how to get it to work as a wireless range extender! As at the moment its plugged into Lan. I be intouch if I run into problems 

MikeeF


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that may be a lot more problematic!


----------



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol why I brought it as one. I have'nt looked into doing it yet. Would you have a better range extender to recomend?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I actually don't favor range extending stuff at all, I prefer boosting the signals at the source and destination.

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## MikeeF (Feb 16, 2009)

In my case I think this has to do. 

when I stay at my Dad's I want to extend his Orange Live Box in France to my 2 laptops and Itouch! in another building.

So Can't get better aerial for livebox. and need to extend for 3 wireless devices.

Mikeef


----------

